# shop jigs/furniture/fixtures



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Zero Clearance Insert*

Well last night I was piddlin round with an idea to make a ripping fence/jig to attach to my circ saw. The one that came with it apparently grew feet and walked away, when i was on my last boat trip. I have some 9 and 10 foot long SYP 2×10-12s i want to rip the pith out of for a future project. Longest board i can try to rip on my table saw is 8' give or take an inch. 
I was trying to rip out some ~1/4" strips to frame out the circ saw base on a piece of plywood. One of the strips got hung on the backside of the OEM blade opening of my 70's craftsman table saw. I just got this saw last week and haven't done much with it for upgrades. Cleaned her up and made sure she was straight and true in all important ways, and replaced the belt with a linkbelt.

OK, back to the original point of this here BLoG!

Well after my little incident last night, where. if it wasn't for some quick and odd manuevers, i managed to keep the pieces i was cutting from flying every which way. I Took a deep breath and said, OK im done tonight, making an insert tomorrow mornin. So i read up on here and other sights on how to best approach the task, and slept on it.

before?









I had some borg 1/2" birch plywood scraps laying around that i figured would work. I ripped them down to ~3 7/8, I think the opening is 3 3/4", then xcut them a shade over 14" each, ended up with 2 pieces. took the oem plate and layed out the shape with pencil.








cut them out by hand cause it was hella quicker than pullin out the jigger( which happens to be laying nearby)








jigger in a bag! see?








laid em both up on the sawtop to see how close i was (I spy… a B&D Mouse!)








measured out the lip the plate would sit on and marked and darkend the areas up, had to also mark general area where blade sits, because it sits less than half and inch below the table top at its lowest setting.









Set the OEM plate back in place. Set the blade up to the desired height of less than 1/4" and the fence with a block clamped to it to start a "crosscut" with the miter gauge for the ends at 6 cm( not sure why i measured it metric, maybe cause it was the closest side of my tool idk) 








See the crappy break/gap in the end closest? This sure ain't baltic birch plywood, but you use what yah got right? By the way, these two pic i had already started to bring my blade up through plate so i could make sure my fit was tight. It would not sit flat till i brought it up some. I didn't get any pics of my sanding, but it was a fun experience with the only sander i own, my B&D mouse( you may see it on my bench in one of these pictures.








to bring ther blade up i used the method of setting my fence on top at 1/8 off 0.









grabbed a 5/8th Forstner bit and drilled a fingerhole, then drilled a hole with countersink for the screw that held the OEM plate. Figured may as well, the original plate also has a clip[ on the back that you slip under the lip of the top i may try to emulate.









That she is, my first ZCI plate, I will be improving on the design as i am already thinking of them. rubbed in some BLO and wax to keep it protected somewhat.









oh i measured the edge of the outside









note:
- possible improvements:
-better guess of blades placement, so less of bulk cut away
-clip for backside to make sure it doesnt fly out of spot
-some way to add a riving knife ( hardwood sliver glued in somewhere behind blade, idk


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> Well last night I was piddlin round with an idea to make a ripping fence/jig to attach to my circ saw. The one that came with it apparently grew feet and walked away, when i was on my last boat trip. I have some 9 and 10 foot long SYP 2×10-12s i want to rip the pith out of for a future project. Longest board i can try to rip on my table saw is 8' give or take an inch.
> I was trying to rip out some ~1/4" strips to frame out the circ saw base on a piece of plywood. One of the strips got hung on the backside of the OEM blade opening of my 70's craftsman table saw. I just got this saw last week and haven't done much with it for upgrades. Cleaned her up and made sure she was straight and true in all important ways, and replaced the belt with a linkbelt.
> ...


I have the same style of insert on my saw and picked up a zero clearance insert from the Peachtree booth at one of the woodworking shows. They use a steel roll pin that sticks from the insert out about a 1/4" inch to keep the back of the plate from lifting. It seems like you could do the same for yours, although, you may have to add a piece of wood to the bottom of your plate. I'm not sure that the block on the tail end reaches back far enough to install the roll pin.


















I think the part number I bought was 954; it has the same 3/16" side measurement that your plate shows.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/zero_clearance.htm


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> Well last night I was piddlin round with an idea to make a ripping fence/jig to attach to my circ saw. The one that came with it apparently grew feet and walked away, when i was on my last boat trip. I have some 9 and 10 foot long SYP 2×10-12s i want to rip the pith out of for a future project. Longest board i can try to rip on my table saw is 8' give or take an inch.
> I was trying to rip out some ~1/4" strips to frame out the circ saw base on a piece of plywood. One of the strips got hung on the backside of the OEM blade opening of my 70's craftsman table saw. I just got this saw last week and haven't done much with it for upgrades. Cleaned her up and made sure she was straight and true in all important ways, and replaced the belt with a linkbelt.
> ...


Pretty cool man, I wish my crappy TS could take an insert. I thnk I Just nee a new saw.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Zero Clearance Insert*
> 
> Well last night I was piddlin round with an idea to make a ripping fence/jig to attach to my circ saw. The one that came with it apparently grew feet and walked away, when i was on my last boat trip. I have some 9 and 10 foot long SYP 2×10-12s i want to rip the pith out of for a future project. Longest board i can try to rip on my table saw is 8' give or take an inch.
> I was trying to rip out some ~1/4" strips to frame out the circ saw base on a piece of plywood. One of the strips got hung on the backside of the OEM blade opening of my 70's craftsman table saw. I just got this saw last week and haven't done much with it for upgrades. Cleaned her up and made sure she was straight and true in all important ways, and replaced the belt with a linkbelt.
> ...


Fixed up a clip for the back, so far so good


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*sharpening markers*

Was work in in shop today when I get a call from my girlfriend. Her 3yr old boy was in daycare with a fever and an apparent massive headache. She couldn't find anyone else to get him and asked if I could. So shop time got cut out, no real biggie, I brought the shop to the coffee table while we watched Wall-E.

Been meaning to make some of these for consistent bevels on my planes and Chisels , but kept putting it off. I use a cheap sharpening guide just like I seen the Schwarz. For chisels it says 40 mm for 25° and 30 mm for 30°, for planes is says 50 mm for 25° and 38 mm for 30°. My current chisels won't work in the guide, but hey, may as well make one for when I get some that do.
Grabbed some of the smaller pieces of pallet wood and cutoffs and a few tools.










The bigger one is for planes, the base is 1/2" thick pallet Maple, and the stops are pine cut off ( shoulda used a darker hardwood but he'll it's a jig not a piece of art).

The smaller one is for chisels, base is 1/2" red oak cut off from my bench build, (looks like it has a split but that is iron stain from what used to be a cut nail, my oak is reclaimed from a house) and the stops are pallet Maple.

Thanks for lookin, nothin special, but I am starting to like to blog…oh my.

Oh I also got me something from FedEx today, got tired of sweeping up stuff, afraid to clog up my Shop Vac filter, so I blew some food money on this lifesaver.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *sharpening markers*
> 
> Was work in in shop today when I get a call from my girlfriend. Her 3yr old boy was in daycare with a fever and an apparent massive headache. She couldn't find anyone else to get him and asked if I could. So shop time got cut out, no real biggie, I brought the shop to the coffee table while we watched Wall-E.
> 
> ...


I think I need to get me a dust deputy for my shop vac one of these days. I hear a lot of good things.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*table saw base #1*

I need my saw to be able to move and the factory base isn't exactly made for such. I took some ideas from some Youtube videos and decided to jump in and make a one for my Craftsman contractor saw.

the videos:
Laney Shaughnessy
Ed Rivera

i was a pocket holing fool



























starting some assembly





































it's sitting about 36" above where it will be going….


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *table saw base #1*
> 
> I need my saw to be able to move and the factory base isn't exactly made for such. I took some ideas from some Youtube videos and decided to jump in and make a one for my Craftsman contractor saw.
> 
> ...


I like it! Looking good, that will be some storage.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Table saw base #2*

continuing with the build

Had some trouble with my phone so missing some aspects of what the next round entailed… grumble

So i left off with frame assembled and sitting on top of the saw.










When i got in shop today, after going to acquire some carriage bolts etc, i started with drilling some holes. I took time last night figuring out where the casters should be placed.

marked my holes with the bottom up, and run small pilot holes through. Flipped the case over, used a 3/4" spade bit with depth adjuster(electrical tape) to recess the nuts, then drilled through with a 1/4" bit.









tightened down









installed 3" swivel casters on back, locking on front, bought from Harbor Freight, should hold up.









it's rolling









this is when my phone went haywire, sporatic pictures, I then went to the saw, took the motor off and unbolted it from the stock frame. Rolled the new base over then slid the saw over onto it. Centered and squared it between the middle dividers. Took a pencil and outlined outer and inner parts of the casing and marked the bolt holes. glad i took a long time with sketchup drawing this out, though i had to modify once i went to work.










corners drilled out and jigged it out..









dust collection ramp installed under hole, 2.5" port hole installed. sanded then polyed the interior, used some of that expandable foam to fill in a few gaps that were left.









the back can be removed again if need be screwed in from sides


















then put saw back on top, put a small bead of silicone under cabinet, and bolted her down. Installed motor, and attempted to mount a lexan panel to back of cabinet to seal off a little more. taped on at the moment.


















old stand on top








back in place









thats all i got for now, i put a few things underneath for now, plan on making some deep drawers for the 2 side sections. the center section a blade till will be installed i think, like the bottom of this Also will build boxes under each wing, left side will be a box for a router, right side will be … something, smaller drawers possibly with a new top for the wing. Also, and i should have did this before i remounted saw, i need to get some kind of levelers installed.

tomorrow is my last day home for a bit, reckon I will finish this up when i get back. gotta make sure everything is locked down and bags are repacked for the colder weather.

50.5" wide
27" deep
17" tall with castors being 3 5/8 inches tall


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Table saw base #2*
> 
> continuing with the build
> 
> ...


Lookin good. If you get that new big shop….you'll want a bigger tablesaw anyway


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Table saw base #2*
> 
> continuing with the build
> 
> ...


made some levelers today, ended up having to raise the whole thing up on them. A combination of uneven floor and i think the cabinet is off a bit as well. Had to raise the back right corner up 1.5 inches and use it as a basis, front right went up 3/4 inch, back left roughly 1/2 inch, front left ended up being dead on but i raised it about a 1/4 inch just to get it off the roller. Pictures will come when i get home.

Red you know it, actually I am pretty happy with this one, though a new fence system would be great. And a couple better blades, have the best the big blue box has to offer at the moment. A Diablo rip blade would be nice, or better.

Crosscut sled materials are waiting on me to get around to cutting them when i get back.

drill press table too, with a roller cabinet. Bought a sheet of Phenolic plywood from Rockler a while back, used some on the tablesaw fence and miter gauge, a piece is already cut for the drill press table.

When i get home i will have a 300 dollar gift card for Sears for 10 years of service at Crounse I got 3 things i am juggling what i want to spend it on. a router, mitersaw or 14" professional bandsaw, can't decide what I want or need the most.

I'm sure something in the house will break that will give me something else i need to use the card on..


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Table saw base #2*
> 
> continuing with the build
> 
> ...


Wow dust collection to! thats pretty nice.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*dust collection for my shop*

I ordered, some time back, a kit from R, and some flexible hose from WC for a 2.5" system








since mine is powered by a shop vac








with a dust deputy and a grease barrel filtering out the stuff the shopvac doesnt like









Lets start with my Table Saw, since its where the system is centered.

The panel I made and mentioned in last blog entry fell off and was always a temporary thing anyway. 








so i made one out of 3/8 recycled plywood, drilled and installed with screws ( another temporary fix till i get my hands on some rare-earth magnets.) 
Did notice that i need to cut a bit more recess at the top above the belt, will fix later as a rarely raise it high enough to matter. will have to take off when i do any angle cuts, but i rarely do that at the moment either.
I got some foam shoved into all the crevices under the top and around the front of the saw. Its as sealed as i can get it.

I got around to making a setup to connect to the ramp and compartment under the saw









made a bracket that screws to the back that holds everything rigid
one 2"->2.5" rubber plumbing fitting ( by the way that size is perfect to conect to the dust deputy) connected to blast gate connected to T from kit, flexible hose from T to Dust deputy and to the hose i drag around shop to suck up everything.









the pipe fits perfectly in the little space left when attempting to connect walls with the addon.








upper portion runs across to what i think will be a ,what i think is called a floor sweep?, and a connection for a small 1.5" hose connection









but it is currently under construction due to running out of pipe and fittings. ( all the PVC pipe was from house i dismantled had a couple street 90s sitting around.









my todo list..( part of it anyway!)

btw none of the fittings are glued or connected other than by friction, except for the T at the DD, it was already there, i just made use of it for that connection.

more to come at a later date

a panoramic view of the shop is over HERE! showing off a few projects i hope to get posted at some point.

until next time


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *dust collection for my shop*
> 
> I ordered, some time back, a kit from R, and some flexible hose from WC for a 2.5" system
> 
> ...


I like it, a set up like this could work for my shop vac. How does it perform? I was always concerned about the shop vac not having enough suction for running pvc. I'm interested to hear how yours works.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *dust collection for my shop*
> 
> I ordered, some time back, a kit from R, and some flexible hose from WC for a 2.5" system
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any drop in strength from the vac thus far. Though yesterday while cleaning the shop i opened the blast gate on the saw and i ended up with a clog. I havent gotten around to seeing exactly what happened, plan to today. The blast gate wont completely close so it seems that is where the problem lies, I will pull it out and get some closer pics while i take it all apart.

I wasn't sure if this system would work, but so far so good. Glad i left all fittings friction fit though, as it makes it easy to find a clog.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*tablesaw base revisited *

this is where we were:









made some drawers to fit the 2 outer openings, pocketholed and glued together 5/8" ac ply for sides, 3/8" ply for bottoms. used 1/2"x1" oak strips for drawer glides









and after:









when i get center section figured out and my other bench rebuilt with its drawers ill work on making some drawer fronts.

had to take the left stamped wing off due to it not being level and not staying where i put it while trying to adjust it back. Its all good cause im in process of planning a router table of some sort to this side and makes it easier to measure, think, rethink, remeasure, think again, etc.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *tablesaw base revisited *
> 
> this is where we were:
> 
> ...


sweet storage solution man.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*

Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.









the shelf portion in this picture i took back out ( it was deeper than the bench top and kept hitting my knees on it) and gave to a neighbor who flipped it upside down and uses it to set his beer on while restoring his late 60s El Camino. It was sitting around originally made for another spot in my basement but i somehow measured wrong and it didn't fit.

The old bench, which is just inside the door of the shop and immediately to the right was just slapped together and was too small for doing much. It didn't cover the full length and was only 20 inches deep. The top was a piece of 3/4 AC ply screwed down to some 2×4 pieces. Underneath was a joke, was only good for throwing stuff and hoping it would stay put.

so i built 2 24"x 22" cubes using the material from old bench and some other cutoffs i had laying around.









i put one on each end leveled an squared them to the wall and to each other, leaving a space in the center. i then scabbed a 2×4 piece between them in back and a 2×2 piece to front. both 36 3/8" long ( if i had had enough scraps long enough i shoulda just made another cube 36"x24" but i didn't) i screwed some 1×4 pieces to the bottom and top to tie it all together.








i then splurged and bought a sheet of 3/4 mdf and had the blue box cut it to 24" lengthwise, got home and cut it to length and made a notch to fit the doorframe on the right. Final trimmed the width when i sammiched the pieces together, just screwed them together. Cut it perfect cause i had to beat it into place with a 2×4 and a 10 lb sledge.
Then i made a couple drawers from scrap pieces of 5/8 and 3/8 ply, just like drawers for tablesaw base. these went in left side. right side will come later as it is blocked from use at the moment with the table my drill press is mounted on. A shelf made to hold my tool totes in the center. Had a small piece of 3/16 hardboard i cut and put in center work area to cover the top till i can buy some more 1/4 hardboard. Plan on trimming the outer edge with Oak like my outfeed table.

















more drawers are in the plans and drawer fronts etc, cabinet doors.. I don't know. The center is still being thought of for best use, have actually thought of making it a downdraft table using the blower shown in one of the pics. It's a work in progress of course.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


Every little bit of storage and work surface you can get is a plus. Nice job.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


Work in progress…aren't they all;-) Good stuff man.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


Improvements are always a good thing, keep us posted. Where are you going to mount the air cleaner


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


@NormG Somewhere in that center section I am rolling around in my mind how to configure space to have filters easy removable/replaceable and have the top of the bench, as is currently is, at the top of it. That would require me to take top off and recut though. It's a thought but not sure if it will happen, i need something that can catch the airborne dust that does float around, and having something that is multipurpose would be great considering the size of shop i have. Combining what some people have hanging from thier ceilings with a table i can use my sander on that sucks the dust as i make it.

something like Workshop addict shows HERE but stationary.

If i come up with something I will be sure to post it on up


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


Well done as time progresses we keep improving our work area to suite our needs.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #1 (remove/redesign/rebuild)*
> 
> Don't have many pictures of the before to dig up but I'm sure in my other posts it can be seen.
> 
> ...


Can never have enough storage or work surfaces.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*

Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.


















Fast forward to today. I was up earlier than usual, so before I went to my physical therapy session, I went out to shop and cut some AC plywood to rough dimensions for a cabinet to go into the center section. I will have 2 more drawers and 2 cubbies for storage. After PT I came home and put the ROS to work turning the plywood into almost cabinet grade. Then I remeasured and trimmed to final size, pocketholed everything together and put in place. Next step is to put together drawers and install, finish face frame, then make drawer fronts, cabinet doors.

















Once bottom is done ill work in wall above. Remove the recycled, practically useless cabinets and make more suitable/useable storage. Something like Norm' s shop hutch perhaps.








Right section will remain unfinished till I make drill press mobile.









Tablesaw cabinet will get same faceframe, drawer front, cabinet door treatment


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Good job Justin!


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Looks good, drawers and doors won't take long and then you will be in business.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, Justin. how much you want for that green stand? 

Thanks for showing the guts of your drawers in that last photo…I think I can do that…


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Great progress Justin. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Terry ill take some pics of how my drawers are made.. and the slides. They are pocketholed together with 3/8 sheeting for bottoms that I used router for dado. Pretty simple drawer making for shop furniture, specially when I have a bunch of scrap plywood. Would like to do dovetails, but don't have skills for them atm, and no jig for router either. All in due time.

The slides are 1/2"x3/4" strips of oak I ripped from some old flooring, glued/screwed to drawers and cabinets. Takes some finessing to get them where they dont stick but still slide and hold well. Throw some wax to them when done to lubricate a bit.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...





















Drawer slides for left side bank, tablesaw cabinet and upper drawe on my assembly table. To finesse them a shoulder plane would be heaven, but alas I do not have one yet.

The 2 center drawers I used cheap 18" slides.. though the drawers are over 20" deep. Its what I had so I will have to make due.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those photos, Justin! I think I can make something similar from all my scraps…if i can just kick this brown recluse spider bite…trying to kill me for a week now.

Yeah, my DT's are still in the practice phase, but I'm not too shabby at cutting rabbets. As you said, all in due time…


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Take care with that bite, been there done that, have the scars to prove.

I did this method of drawers cause I tried install a full extension slide on my outfeed table upper drawer and it fell apart. I had no extra cash at the time to buy more metal slides and came up with this method, through trial and error it has turned out pretty good. I grant not being able to fully extend drawer is a small pita at times. But it's strong, the upper drawer in this bench if full of hardware, probably close to 100#. And it actually makes it easier to open and close.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #2 (top finished/center section)*
> 
> Well the other day I finally got some 3/16 hardboard and had the blue box rip it to the 24.25 inches to fit on the top. I put drops of glue in key spots to keep it from moving. I then installed a rip cutoff from my hand tool bench in slow progress, damn nails imbedded/hidden in some have me frustrated. Glued screwed and plugged this to the front edge of the top. I wiped on some Early American stain to pop the grain a bit more, it has lots of figure imho.
> 
> ...


Also, the drawers are from scrap ply/sheeting around the 1/2-5/8 size, metric sizes etc. Using the kreg jig on that setting and the correct screws.. some screws end up poking out slightly if you dont watch the torque settings.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*wall bench #3 (trim and center drawers)*

Small bit of progress

So today I grabbed some pine pallet wood. I cut and planed down to the sizes needed, for the face frame. Screwed them in from face, since I didnt plan ahead to use pocket screws, and didn't want to glue them.









Took a 3/8 oak dowel and cut some plugs for the screw holes.









I mixed up some 1-1-1 and got 2 coats on face frame, top banding, some of the inside. Also put some on drill press stand top.

Made and installed the drawers for center.
One drawer









Showing grain of top edging, and plug contrast









Two drawers, no bottoms yet.



























Gonna be a busy weekend so more progress in a few days.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*wall bench #4 (drawer fronts installed and a bit more)*

Got up fairly early this mornin. After a few cups of coffee and a shower I went out to the shop. I had cut, routed some roundovers, and stained/finished the drawer fronts yesterday.

Was waiting for electrical inspector to stop by and give the thumbs up on my new service connection on the house (he didn't show up till 4:30pm though said he would be there in the morning) I am all good on that, now I just gotta take the paperwork to utility company and coordinate a switch.

Left bank on, 3/8 overlap on face frame. Shimmed each drawer with a pair of quarters.










Also painted walls yesterday









Center drawers









The left bank was one sheet of supposedly Oak Ply from the blue box. It looked more like Oak than the Birch or Maple when I bought it but when put beside the Oak Ply I used for the center drawers it doesn't really look the same. It's ok cause I am using up cutoffs, but wasn't what I was expecting. Pulls are salvaged from an old set of cabinets I had.

Drawer fronts were stained Minwax Early American, and rattlecan Helmsman Spar Urethane ( needed to use up what I had.) Sprayed on 3 coats lightly sanded between each.










Slapped together a small shelf for top of bench after installing drawer fronts. Top piece is pine from a pallet I salvaged from work some time bank. Dividers are extras I still had front my tablesaw cabinet. Bottom is some 3/8 sheathing I had cut off from something. Watco light walnut stain on it, used up last of what I had.



















Cleaned up mess, filled up drawers (not organized yet), waxed everything, and called it a day.

Oh yeah I removed the electric plugs and reinstalled differently, will rewire and do some touch up painting another daY. Will have a subpanel installed soon once I finish moving house electrical to new main panel. No more extension cord and power strips running this shop. Well maybe power strips, but will have permanent plugs and lights.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #4 (drawer fronts installed and a bit more)*
> 
> Got up fairly early this mornin. After a few cups of coffee and a shower I went out to the shop. I had cut, routed some roundovers, and stained/finished the drawer fronts yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Especially the electrical upgrades!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #4 (drawer fronts installed and a bit more)*
> 
> Got up fairly early this mornin. After a few cups of coffee and a shower I went out to the shop. I had cut, routed some roundovers, and stained/finished the drawer fronts yesterday.
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro. Nice work


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Tugboater78 said:


> *wall bench #4 (drawer fronts installed and a bit more)*
> 
> Got up fairly early this mornin. After a few cups of coffee and a shower I went out to the shop. I had cut, routed some roundovers, and stained/finished the drawer fronts yesterday.
> 
> ...


You are certainly making great progress on your work space. Nicely done.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

*Finish off lower wall bench, and other things.*

Haven't blogged in a while, mainly posting things in the SotS forum as i go. Figured i would move some of it in a blog. Since last entry in this blog and during my entrys for my dutch chest and handtool workbench i have been migrating between two buildings. Recent developments on the homefront, all my woodworking stuff has to be squeezed into one. So operation Squeezeitallintobackbuilding has been going on for the last week or so.

Had some issues with my handtool workbench so i had to partially disassemble till i can address them, will be covered in that blog eventually.

This workbench i completely disassembled, as it is too big and clunky for the consolidation.

Getting rid of scrap plywood is one thing to be done, so building cabinets for powertool storage have been on the agenda. As well as other things.

My mitersaw cabinet got built last month, and i posted as a project here. It wasnt complely finished but:








Right wing of mitersaw cabinet.
Had this 90% done before i left for work last time but didnt get installed.



















Found pieces of enough size to put doors on the lower part and right side of builtin bench. Pulls and hinges was salvaged from an old medicine cabinet i found put out in the trash, wire wheeled and sprayed satin black.



















Moved a few things onto bench temporarily, to give me places to stuff small stuff. Shelf on right is what is left of medicine cabinet, minus doors. Sagging mdf construction, will be trashed later.

Upper cabinets will be removed and replaced with cabinets like this:


















Have another in the works, just need to cut out dados for dividers and assemble. 5/8( or maybe some metric size) ply for case, 3/16 ply for dividers (had to go buy a 3/16 router bit for dados, too much adjusting to use single blade on TS and too small for dado stack. Back is some 1/4 osb, all salvaged from one place or another. 
Sitting on top of my mitersaw cabinet temporarily for now. They will be installed on a french cleat system. Other sections will be bookshelves for my mags and books, some hardware storage, who knows what else, still thinking it through.

Back to wallbench:

Drawers on far left, not really organized yet, but will be soon, likely end up being some hardware storage.
Drawers slide on shopmade oak runners.
Top to bottom:




































2 middle drawers got some organization with some dividers/trays, mainly left one, right is in limbo. They slide on salvaged 22" 3/4 extension cheap glides salved from an old desk. 









Behind the middle doors: whatever i could fit in there..









Far right door/drawer:


















Pancake compressor resides here now, need to plumb up some pipe throughout shop and into this section at some point, and some electrical, so it can stay semi permanently closed. Ventilation shouldnt be a problem, its not exactly airtight around the whole bench assembly. Slides of full extension 100# glides that used to be used in this bench i disassembled.

Will be a cabinet (not built yet) in front of this door on casters, but will be semi-permanent so dont want to need to be in the section all the time.

Stay tuned…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tugboater78 said:


> *Finish off lower wall bench, and other things.*
> 
> Haven't blogged in a while, mainly posting things in the SotS forum as i go. Figured i would move some of it in a blog. Since last entry in this blog and during my entrys for my dutch chest and handtool workbench i have been migrating between two buildings. Recent developments on the homefront, all my woodworking stuff has to be squeezed into one. So operation Squeezeitallintobackbuilding has been going on for the last week or so.
> 
> ...


Looks well organized.


----------

